# The start of my Pumilio Collection



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am starting to realize my main focus will be collecting Pumilio in the future..

So here are a few pics to start off with and I will be updating this as much as I can..I will also try to get some better quality pictures

I think you can click them to make bigger but not positive. 


Rio Guarumo Calling..








Male Orange Basti....








Another back shot of the male..








Some Rio Guarumo eggs...developing








Male Rio Guarumo( I think he is on the eggs in this one)








*More to come*


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

rio......
rio just means river, so which river is it? 

james


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

james67 said:


> rio......
> rio just means river, so which river is it?
> 
> james


Let me edit that...Sorry about that totally overlooked that.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! Congrats...pumilio are adictive so we will be on this journey together 

can you post the specs of the vivariums and some full viv shots for us?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes the pumilio are addictive but I find them to be one of the most interactive dart frogs

Yea, I'll be getting some more shots when I go home this weekend.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I am quickly falling in love with Pumilio.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Basti looks nice. You're getting me geared up for this weekend.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, they are amazing frogs!!!!

ahah I bet you are mike and I can not wait to for the three of them to meet you lol


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is a little update on my fellas...I will be getting some more pictures up in the upcoming week of my newly aquired pumilio pair.


Thanks Mike the solarte froglet is doing awesome!!









Female Guarumo








Male Basti








Enjoy the little update.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Gotta love the pums !!!

Thanks for the update


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

nathan said:


> Gotta love the pums !!!
> 
> Thanks for the update


O yea....Can't go wrong with them and I have to get some real good shots of my new beauties!!!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet collection!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

jfehr232 said:


> O yea....Can't go wrong with them and I have to get some real good shots of my new beauties!!!


Which ones are the new ones?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

nathan said:


> Which ones are the new ones?


I have yet to put the pics of my blue jeans up yet...<< I just received them and yet to take decent pictures of them


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is a little update: These are the best pictures I could get of my Blue Jeans since I am pretty busy with work. Plus I need a macro lens!!


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a fan of the pums myself. Nice Blue Jeans.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

flapjax3000 said:


> I am a fan of the pums myself. * Nice Blue Jeans.*


That is the ONLY context where I'll ever consider it acceptable for a man to say that to another man 

I need to get a bumper sticker with "Too Poor for Pums" written on it  Beautiful frogs.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ha, I didn't even think of it in that manner. Heres a more manly statement. I love those BJ's.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

let's keep it G rated, its a family forum, hahaha


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well great news...My nice looking jeans just laid some eggs but only one is developing right now.....hope for some more production and adventually these guys will get it right!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

How are your Rio Guarumos doing?

Mine are 1.1 and are into there second group of froglets. The first group of 5 or so, morphed out TINY and only one SLS but this second group of 3 froglets appear to be more aggressive feeders.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mine are a 1.1 and their first clutch they had the 2 froglets did not develop front legs. For about 3 months they laid a ton of clutches but were all going bad. Went over the problem with Julio and we fixed it and they laid about a clutch close to 2 months ago and she transported about 4 tads so hopefully I will be seeing some froglets hopping around.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

John put me on the waiting list bro
-scotty


----------

